# Grub Error 17 - ich finde meinen Fehler einfach nicht

## honkman

Hallo Community,

ich hab mit Hilfe der Online-Doku Gentoo installiert. Lief alles soweit gut, bis zum Neustart. Dort begrüßt mich Grub mit Stage 1.5 sowie dem Error 17. Nach vielem Suchen stellte ich fest, daß der Fehler wohl irgendwo in der Plattenkonfiguration und der grub.conf zusammenhängen muß.

Hier erstmal die Plattenkonfiguration aus der device.map

```
(fd0)        /dev/fd0

(hd0)        /dev/sda

(hd1)        /dev/sdb

(hd2)        /dev/sdc

(hd3)        /dev/sdd

(hd4)        /dev/sde

(hd5)        /dev/sdf
```

Die /dev/sdd1 ist die Boot-Partition. Wenn ich im Grub "root (hd3,0)" eingebe, wird mir anhand des Dateisystems bestätigt, daß das richtig ist (ich hab nur ein ext2).

Den loader habe ich auf /dev/sda installiert.

Hier noch meine grub.conf:

```

default 1

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Linux

root (hd3,0)

kernel /testkernel root=/dev/sdd3

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd2,0)

makeactive

chainloader+1

title Linux Rescue

root (hd3,0)

kernel /testkernel root/dev/sdd3 init=/bin/bb

# vim:ft=conf:
```

Kann mir irgendeiner sagen, was falsch ist, oder mir sonst nen tipp geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------

## AWO

Hallo honkman,

du musst die Bootpartition in deiner grub.conf mit angeben.

Sollte dann etwa so aussehen:

```
default 1

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Linux

root (hd3,0)

kernel (hd3,0)/testkernel root=/dev/sdd3 
```

Ansonsten kannst du auch mal hier schauen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml

Gruß AWO

----------

## honkman

 *AWO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du auch mal hier schauen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
> 
> Gruß AWO

 

Da war ich schon. wenn ich den entsprechenden Befehl ausführe im Grub, bekomm ich keinen Fehler, da sieht alles i.O. aus.

Aber den Tipp mit der grub.conf probier ich auf jeden Fall aus.

----------

## honkman

 *AWO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> title Linux
> 
> ...

 

^^ 

das wars leider nicht  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Funktioniert keiner der drei Einträge oder nur der Eintrag für Windows nicht?

----------

## CooSee

 *honkman wrote:*   

>  *AWO wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> title Linux
> 
> ...

 

IMHO ' Grub Error 17 ' = grub findet den Kernel nicht   :Exclamation: 

probiere das mal bitte:

```
title Linux

root (hd3,0)

kernel (hd3,0)/boot/testkernel root=/dev/sdd3
```

CooSee ' Ya

----------

## honkman

 *CooSee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> probiere das mal bitte:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das mit dem boot hatte ich, bevor ich die FAQ's und Hilfeseiten gelesen hab. Der Kernel liegt wirklich direkt auf dem root, und boot is ein SymLink, der zurück auf das root verweist...einen Tippfehler im Namen kann ich auch ausschließen.

vielleicht installier ich mal nen Suse oder so und schau mir dann die Conf an   :Wink:   aber nich heute

----------

## AWO

Hallo honkman,

um noch einmal alle Unklarheiten zu beseitigen ... Du hast grub jetzt wohin installiert, in den MBR oder nutzt du eine Boot-Partition? Falls du grub in den MBR deiner Platte, von der du booten möchtest installiert hast, dann mußt du: 

```
title Linux

root (hd3,0)

kernel /boot/testkernel root=/dev/sdd3
```

angeben. Ansonsten wie oben beschrieben. Du könntest auch grub noch einmal neu installieren mit:

```
grub --no-floppy

root (hd3,0) --für den MBR deiner Bootplatte

setup (hd3,0)

quit
```

Bei einer eigenen Boot-Partition mußt die Angaben natürlich an deine Boot-Partition anpassen.

Gruß AWO

----------

## Earthwings

 *honkman wrote:*   

> Die /dev/sdd1 ist die Boot-Partition. Wenn ich im Grub "root (hd3,0)" eingebe, wird mir anhand des Dateisystems bestätigt, daß das richtig ist (ich hab nur ein ext2).

 

Wo rufst Du das auf -- in der Grub Shell direkt nach dem Booten oder wenn Du von einer LiveCD bootest (und evtl. chrootest)?

----------

## honkman

Booten von Live-CD, die Mounts nach der Online-Anleitung, dann chrooten, Eingaben in der Grub Shell

folgender Ablauf vom "root" der LiveCD bis zum Aufruf von der Grub-Shell:

```

mount /dev/sdd3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

```

----------

## Earthwings

Ich schätze, dass die Reihenfolge der Festplatten direkt nach dem Booten (die, die Grub dann hat) anders ist als die nach dem Starten von Linux (LiveCD). Probier mal bitte folgendes: Boote ohne LiveCD und während Grub den Timeout runterzählst, drückst Du Escape und dann "c", um die Grub Konsole zu öffnen. Dort gibst Du "root (hd" ein und drückst Tab -- Grub schlägt Dir mögliche Alternativen vor. So kannst Du weitermachen und solltest bei einer der Festplatten die gesuchte Partition finden.

----------

## honkman

Moment -- Grub kommt nicht bis zum Timeout, der Fehler tritt sofort nach Loading Stege 1.5 auf

vielleicht als Hinweis:

als ich manuell installiert hab (Grub Konsole) zwar gesagt, daß root (hd3,0) ok is, aber er dieses ??File/Image/sonstiges?? *stage1.5* weder auf (hd0,0) noch (hd3,0) findet, wäre aber kein Grund zur Besorgnis <-- genaue Meldung liefer ich noch nach.

Diese Datei, die da angemeckert wird, ist aber definitiv auf da. nämlich bei /dev/sdd3/grub/*dateiname*

selbst wenn die im /boot gesucht wird, gibts ja immer noch den Standard SymLink, der zurückverweist

Ich bin auch überzeugt, daß es an irgendeiner Besonderheit meines Systems liegt. Wäre alles auf der 0,0 würde es funktioniern, bin ich mir sicher. Ich denke auch es ist irgendwas simples, wie ein Komma oder falsch gezählt   :Crying or Very sad:  , aber was?

----------

## Max Steel

Bei mir hatte es in einem ähnlichen Fall geholfen den grub neu zu mergen (unmerge && emerge). und mit der Config grub neu in den MBR zu installieren.

Bei dir wäre das.

```
emerge -C grub && emerge grub

root (hd3,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

----------

## honkman

probier ich auf jeden Fall aus.

Hab mal mit nem Suse Live-System gestartet. Wenn ich versuche dort zu installieren, wird mir angezeigt, daß die Platte von einem NV-Raid-System belegt wäre. Ich habe jedoch jegliche Raid-Funktionalität im BIOS abgeschaltet. Direkt auf die Platte kann ich nicht installieren (Partitionen zuweisen) nur über das Raid, sehe jedoch die vorhandenen Linux Partitionen. Sehr merkwürdig.

aber hab nen interessanten Effekt...die oben genannte Fehlermeldung, daß er die 1.5 Stage-Dateien nicht finden kann ist weg. Jedoch nicht der Ursprungsfehler. Lag tatsächlich daran, daß die Plattenzuordnung anders ist:

```
title Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/testkernel root=/dev/sdd3
```

 :Idea:  und wie ich den Post gerade durchlese, erkenn ich noch was: root wird doch nicht /dev/sdb3 sein???

----------

## honkman

nein wars nicht.

ich hab zwar auch noch ein fehlendes "=" gefunden, aber das wars auch nicht.

Ich werd jetzt erstmal meine Daten verschieben und auf eine der Platten installieren, die mir Suse als direkt editierbar angezeigt hat  :Crying or Very sad: 

wünscht mir Glück

----------

## haegar87

Hast du vielleicht USB Geräte angeschlossen?

Beispielsweise eine USB Festplatte?

Habe selbiges Problem bei meinem Notebook.

Festplatten (schematisch) bei mir:

/dev/sda <- Windows

/dev/sdb <- Gentoo

/dev/sdc <- USB Festplatte

Grub in den MBR von sda und ihm gesagt, die Daten (kernel etc.) liegen auf /dev/sdb1 ... installiert sich ohne Probleme!

...neustarten... Grub Error 17 -.-

Die Lösung:

Beim Booten erkennt mein Bios die USB Festplatte und ändert die Plattenreihenfolge!

/dev/sda <- USB Festplatte

/dev/sdb <- Windows

/dev/sdc <- Gentoo

Folglich findet Grub logischerweise die Daten nichtmehr auf /dev/sdb1 -.-

Falls du also USB Geräte angeschlossen hast, zieh die alle mal raus und schalte dann den Rechner ein!

Wenns dann geht, weißt du worans liegt  :Wink: 

(PS: Nachdem Grub "hochgefahren" ist, kann man dann wieder beliebig USB Geräte anhängen (zumindest bei mir!))

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

beachte das je nach verwendetem HDD Controllertreiber die Platten auch mit hda statt sda angesprochen werden könnten.

Ansonsten würde ich dir die von Earthwings schon genante Tab Variante zum ermitteln des Pfads zum kernel-Image empfehlen.

viel Erfolg

----------

